# New camera



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Right i have read the guide up top but cant decide what i need or want.

At present i am running a Song P200 ( i think not got it in front of me) cost me best part of 3-400 when new i am sure of it but its pushing 10 years old now.










Now me and mrs looking at a dSLR but having spent a few hours looking invarious shops and online i am wondering if a bridging camera is more for me.

I dont think i am ever going to spend 100s on lenses and wonder if the fixed lense is all i need?

Is it worth getting a proper dSLR over the bridge camera, i will probably only be taking car shots, after details and moving shots at track days and ring trips, doing the top gear roads next year etc

I think id prefere the compact of the bridge but maybe if i got into taking pictures with a proper dSLR i may get into it more but dont get me wrong i a noob when it comes to pictures and need to learn a bit more etc but on the flip side i do like photos and maybe having a better camera will push me to taking more photos ?

looking at the cost of some of the bridges over the dSLR's there isnt much in it for the standard package going on currys prices (ofc id probably go elsewhere when the time comes but you canhandle them in currys so it suits me)

thoughts advice please ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Problem with a bridge camera is that the sensor is from a compact so it can suffer from noise in low light and has very limited depth of field flexibility. Maybe micro four thirds could be a good compromise?


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

hmmm now your chucking something into the hat i dont know what it is :lol:

ill have to google


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

It's a very small interchangeable lens camera so you can swap lenses like a dslr. They also have a larger sensor than a compact so depth of field is more flexible and you will get less noise than a compact.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Right so is this like the more expensive bridging camera as such, curry for example had compact dSLRs with big lenses for about £500 ?


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compact-system-cameras/344_3775_31502_xx_xx/xx-criteria.html


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/sony-n...mera-with-18-55mm-zoom-lens-11369357-pdt.html


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ralphvxr said:


> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compact-system-cameras/344_3775_31502_xx_xx/xx-criteria.html


YEs first one is suitable and only 249 gbp.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ralphvxr said:


> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/sony-n...mera-with-18-55mm-zoom-lens-11369357-pdt.html


This is generally regarded as the best interchangeable lens camera at present but I didn't recomend it as I thought it was out of your budget and the factory is underwater so both bodies and the new lenses are in very limited supply.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Ah sorry i should have said budget 

was looking at the sony the other day in currys 

Found it a bit clumbersome but coming froma compact to that i probably would  small body but big lense if you know what i mean


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

For around 500 notes this is what i'd be looking at:

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-canon-eos-550d-digital-slr-plus-18-55mm-lens/p1519449

Depends what you want it for... I love my DSLR and love that it's big... and it is quite a bit bigger than Sony you linked to above. However - after walking round Barcelona for a day with it hanging round my neck i was sick of it!


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Yea and this is my sort of problem :lol:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Pentax Q, Nikon V, Sony NEX, Oly EP1 / 2, Panny GF2 - these might well float your boat. The alternative is something like the Canon G12 or one of the top end Coolpix.

Think about your battery requirements, the memory cards you have / want to use and then go play with them. If it feels awkward or you can't work it out, you'll not want too use it and then it will stay home...

Bret


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Ralphvxr said:


> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compact-system-cameras/344_3775_31502_xx_xx/xx-criteria.html


My girlfriend has this camera mate and its ace!!!


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

Trouble with the type of pictures I take....close up, senery, landscapes, people, car shows, etc If I went the full DSLR set up I would need probably at least two lenses..

Then I need to carry them with me and swap them over....

I've just 'upgraded' my Fuji 6500fd for another bridge camera a Fuji HS20

It looks like a DSLR yet covers 18mm to around 800mm zoom. I've been so impressed with my older one it should be good (its my Christmas present) so not used it.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Well i pumped for the sony in the end


----------

